

Hate your job? You're not alone - techdog
http://bigthink.com/devil-in-the-data/hate-your-job-youre-not-alone

======
csdrane
"You hate your job? Sorry to hear. There's a support group for that. It's
called _everybody_ , and they meet at the bar."

George Carlin

